# 2014 Union Atlas



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They're claiming a new toe strap design but from what I see it's the same one that is on last year's Atlas. But the new Force strap is noticably different. Maybe the Atlas will be coming with that one. They also fixed the toe ratchet. But essentially they're the same binding.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Toe strap is new.

What boots do you wear?


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nike Vapens, size 10...I will most likely go with the L/XL since Nike boots are bulky. I think with the M/L, I will hardly have any ratchet and my feet will feel squeezed.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

See if you can get your boot in some. If I had anything left at the shop I'd let you know, but you have to look at the heel width. If you don't almost max out the heel width of the binding with your boot you'll sink into that void under the binding heel. Happened to me when I rode them and it was awful. Completely robs you of your edge transition quickness.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nivek said:


> See if you can get your boot in some. If I had anything left at the shop I'd let you know, but you have to look at the heel width. If you don't almost max out the heel width of the binding with your boot you'll sink into that void under the binding heel. Happened to me when I rode them and it was awful. Completely robs you of your edge transition quickness.


I'm gonna stop by a shop and size up. I usually adjust my bindings anyway...footbed, straps even with your boot, highbacks parallel with board edge, etc.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jwelsh83 said:


> I'm gonna stop by a shop and size up. I usually adjust my bindings anyway...footbed, straps even with your boot, highbacks parallel with board edge, etc.


It's not something you can adjust. If your boot isn't wider than the foam pod back there it just isn't going to fit right. This is actually one of those design things from Union I do not understand. Just fill the damn thing in.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Adjustment as far as performance instead of fit. Yeah, Ill check it out. Thanks man


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

jwelsh83 said:


> Nike Vapens, size 10...I will most likely go with the L/XL since Nike boots are bulky. I think with the M/L, I will hardly have any ratchet and my feet will feel squeezed.


Go M/L. 

The Atlas base tray is longer than the Force/Contract trays. I wear 10.5 Kaijus, and could fit into both M/L and L/XL Force/Contacts, and I actually preferred riding the L/XL sizes, but the L/XL Atlas' were way too big and overhung on my board, whereas the medium is perfect. Especially with a size 10 Vapen (which isn't bulky at all), you'll be swimming in the larger model.

New buckles/ratchets and toe straps on the 2014s, and they've filled in the heel indent at the back of the base plate since it started to sag after heavy usage. If that, plus the new colorways are worth it to you, then splurge with the extra money. Otherwise the 2013s work just fine.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

jwelsh83 said:


> I'm gonna stop by a shop and size up. I usually adjust my bindings anyway...footbed, straps even with your boot, highbacks parallel with board edge, etc.


Yes, go with the M/L. I ride a 10 Kaiju and it fits perfect in the Atlas Baseplate.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Nivek said:


> See if you can get your boot in some. If I had anything left at the shop I'd let you know, but you have to look at the heel width. If you don't almost max out the heel width of the binding with your boot you'll sink into that void under the binding heel. Happened to me when I rode them and it was awful. Completely robs you of your edge transition quickness.


Hmmm. I'm not sure about that. 

Do you think airbags in boots also rob you of transition quickness? Maybe you do, but I haven't personally felt this. 

It is designed the way it is for added cushion. It's a valid point though, and one I'll look in to.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Hmmm. I'm not sure about that.
> 
> Do you think airbags in boots also rob you of transition quickness? Maybe you do, but I haven't personally felt this.
> 
> It is designed the way it is for added cushion. It's a valid point though, and one I'll look in to.


He's been making this stupid fucking claim ever since they came out. If he'd ever actually ridden one he'd know how stupid this sounds. The boot rests on the binding plate after it compresses the shock pad. For what he's claiming to actually happen a boot sould have to be less than 2 inches wide. Dude should give it up already.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Hmmm. I'm not sure about that.
> 
> Do you think airbags in boots also rob you of transition quickness? Maybe you do, but I haven't personally felt this.
> 
> It is designed the way it is for added cushion. It's a valid point though, and one I'll look in to.


It's what I felt when I rode them. With airbags the volume of air is contained. It rebounds. Once compressed the open cavity in the Atlas frame stays compressed until you physically lift off of it. You could achieve a very similar level of cushion with a blown light foam in place of the air cavity and then you'd also get rebound.

And for the record, I think the Flite Pro has promise to be the best binding Union has ever made and quite possibly one of the better if not the best binding under $180 on the market. I want to ride them.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Extremo said:


> He's been making this stupid fucking claim ever since they came out. If he'd ever actually ridden one he'd know how stupid this sounds. The boot rests on the binding plate after it compresses the shock pad. For what he's claiming to actually happen a boot sould have to be less than 2 inches wide. Dude should give it up already.


Should I dig up those photos of a Lashed with one side sunk into the pocket?

Not to mention there was someone in November posting about this issue WITH PICTURES. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/51122-union-atlas-heel-cushion-how-its.html

If you haven't noticed I've changed my attitude about Union, and I don't go around bitching at anyone that brings up what might be a legitimate issue. You are the only one being hostile at this point, and if we have another interwebz debacle it'll be your fault. I did ride the binding. It felt like a bit of a softer Force with more lateral give and a highback with a little more torsional give. 

What I was told at SIA was the Rice is the same frame, but with the pigmentless carbon nylon and a filled in heel pocket. Weird that being this was his binding of choice and he used to ride the Atlas he chose to fill that in. Or whoever I talked to at SIA didn't know what they were talking about or the binding I got a photo of was wrong.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Moot point considering the issue is fixed for the 2014 models. 

Not that I ever noticed/cared enough about the "edge transition quickness", but the sagging over heavy usage was an issue experienced by the team riders, me, and numerous of my friends. Enough people for Johan and the rest of the guys to listen to the criticism and fix it for this year's model. I know the sample bindings at the demos earlier this year still had the void, but the production models will have them filled in.

And I agree with Nivek, that Flite Pro is going to be a favorite for retailers and consumers alike. Solid binding at an amazing price.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Should I dig up those photos of a Lashed with one side sunk into the pocket?
> 
> Not to mention there was someone in November posting about this issue WITH PICTURES. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/51122-union-atlas-heel-cushion-how-its.html
> 
> ...


Those Lashed have to be size 8's in womens in an XL binding. Of all the boots I have on hand none even come close to being so narrow hey miss the baseplate. 

I don't know if they filled the void on the Atlas binding. I only remember hearing it was filled on the Factory because of the design of the canted footbed. It's also the only binding in the Atlas line I've actually seen with the new design. Maybe Union can clear this up.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've read up a shit ton on reviews of the Atlas, mainly the 2013 model. Most have given 4 or 5 stars on the binding and haven't mentioned the sagging. This is all new to me as I'm new to Union Bindings...some good information though...


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

rode a pair of L/XL atlas all last season (50+ days on them) with size 12 thirty two tm twos and never noticed this sagging. i did find they were softer in the highback and very supportive from heel edge to toe edge as appossed to my previous years forces but thats exactly what i was expecting and understand that was the idea behind the binding


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son put about 180 days on his Medium union atlas last season and is still riding them. He was a size 9-9.5 boot last season, now a 10. Around 80 days he had a local retailer swap in new footbeds, his was the orange foam. They did sag and it was noticeable to him and I could see it sag from behind him. He also had the ratchets replaced at like 100 days. The retailer did it free under unions warranty. When you use stuff, it wears..... They are still his favorite bindings to date but he is gonna use flux in competition this season because they offered us an am rider deal..... Guess we will see how good or bad they are, he would prefer union but didn't ever get a response from them. Union does make a great binding but stuff will wear over the use of it, I mean you do have to put new brake pads on a car occasionally...... Even sometimes buy a new car!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Argo said:


> My son put about 180 days on his Medium union atlas last season and is still riding them. He was a size 9-9.5 boot last season, now a 10. Around 80 days he had a local retailer swap in new footbeds, his was the orange foam. They did sag and it was noticeable to him and I could see it sag from behind him. He also had the ratchets replaced at like 100 days. The retailer did it free under unions warranty. When you use stuff, it wears..... They are still his favorite bindings to date but he is gonna use flux in competition this season because they offered us an am rider deal..... Guess we will see how good or bad they are, he would prefer union but didn't ever get a response from them. Union does make a great binding but stuff will wear over the use of it, I mean you do have to put new brake pads on a car occasionally...... Even sometimes buy a new car!


Excellent post Argo.

Regarding sponsorship, did you call here? Email?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I emailed the only email, the info one, I could find on the site in May. I got one response asking size and then nothing more about it.... The local shop that sponsers my son also contacted a regional guy and we got no reply. I know your on here but I didnt really think it was cool to pm you about it. However if you have any info on who to get in touch with that would be great. We would really prefer using union as they have been a superior product over the past 2 seasons to anything we used prior or intermittently. local service on them is awesome too......

He competes in SBX, Big MTN, and rail jams locally. He is usually first in his age group around here in rail jams. He was top 10 in US for SBX until we ditched nationals for the Big Mountain Champs, ended up 4th in NA for big mountain..... It was his first year competing but he did well. 
First in Taos Big MTN comp







some SBX action







halfway down the run in Taos.







North American Championships droping in at "sub peak" in Revelstoke


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

*.*

Ironically through this Forum you got the right person. 

I know I always say it, but picking up the phone is always the best way to get through to companies. Whether it's a warranty issue, sponsor me, job inquiry, etc... 

Thanks for the PM Argo.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Picked up a pair of the M/L Atlas today along with a Lib TRice Pro. I gotta say, with being a size 10 boot, these puppies feel tight and every strap is maxed out with the M/L's. Why do they say a size 11 on the high end of a M/L and a 10.5 low end on a L/XL. It sucks having a 10, being in the middle of the row between sizes. I would have checked out a L/XL, but they had none. I had my boot with me and the guy at the shop seemed to think it would fit okay. I just don't know...I'm going to check out the L/XL's when I get an opportunity.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

jwelsh83 said:


> Picked up a pair of the M/L Atlas today along with a Lib TRice Pro. I gotta say, with being a size 10 boot, these puppies feel tight and every strap is maxed out with the M/L's. Why do they say a size 11 on the high end of a M/L and a 10.5 low end on a L/XL. It sucks having a 10, being in the middle of the row between sizes. I would have checked out a L/XL, but they had none. I had my boot with me and the guy at the shop seemed to think it would fit okay. I just don't know...I'm going to check out the L/XL's when I get an opportunity.


You do have the heel cup adjusted all the way out, right?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Our m/l fit with plenty of space for size 10 32 lashed and dc kush...


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

buggravy said:


> You do have the heel cup adjusted all the way out, right?


Yes sir...heel cup is all the way back. Around a 2 or 3, whatever the farthest setting is, it came that way out of the box. Both straps are on the last hole, granted they will require breaking in, Im aware of that. I also adjust the toe strap, to where it attaches to the binding, to the most forward peg. I usually where my toe straps capped instead of on top of the boot. The only thing I'd be concerned about with a L/XL is too much wiggle room.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Argo said:


> Our m/l fit with plenty of space for size 10 32 lashed and dc kush...


 I've got Nike Vapens and had them since last season. Seems like Nike boots run bulky. If my size 10 feels bulky I'd hate to see what an 11, the high end size of a M/L, feels like...otherwise, I've heard good things about that Atlas and look forward to riding them. I always have issues with binding sizing being a middle of the row, size 10.


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

jwelsh83 said:


> Yes sir...heel cup is all the way back. Around a 2 or 3, whatever the farthest setting is, it came that way out of the box. Both straps are on the last hole, granted they will require breaking in, Im aware of that. I also adjust the toe strap, to where it attaches to the binding, to the most forward peg. I usually where my toe straps capped instead of on top of the boot. The only thing I'd be concerned about with a L/XL is too much wiggle room.




Yep, that's the problem with my M/L Atlases and Size 10 Vans V-66's.

M/L techincally fits these boots, but everything maxed out.

I'm not so bothered with the straps but the real issue is toe/ramp/footbed/gas pedal.

The footbed on these doesn't even touch your board, instead it floats/slides on top of the binding base. If you have them adjusted to maxm on the 3'rd position, it's hanging way out in air with a 1/2" gap until the topsheet of your board.

Poor energy transfer on the toe side with Med binders and big-ish boots.

Your toes are just hanging there in space with daylight underneath.


Works much better with a L/XL binding with everything set at 1, the smallest adjustment. Everythings supported.


Union's footbeds/bases on the contacts had a slot at the front with less plastic on the base, but more on the footbed all the way under your toes, that makes contact with your board transferring all you toe energy.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

jwelsh83 said:


> I've got Nike Vapens and had them since last season. Seems like Nike boots run bulky. If my size 10 feels bulky I'd hate to see what an 11, the high end size of a M/L, feels like...otherwise, I've heard good things about that Atlas and look forward to riding them. I always have issues with binding sizing being a middle of the row, size 10.


I have 10.5 Kaijus and run them perfectly find in M/L Atlas'.

Nikes are not bulky at all, you can MAYBE consider the ZF1 bulky, but the Vapen is one of lower profile boots in Nikes line.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

hoots_manuva said:


> Yep, that's the problem with my M/L Atlases and Size 10 Vans V-66's.
> 
> M/L techincally fits these boots, but everything maxed out.
> 
> ...



Totally agree...I ended up taking the M/L's back and switched them for the L/XL's. When adjusting everything from the heel cups all the way back to maxing out the straps to the last hole and getting the boots in they just felt uncomfortable and the toe strap felt as if it had to stretch across the toe when ratcheted. I just had to set back and think, "why would anybody want to wear a binding like this?" Straps maxed out, uncomfortable...so I went and took my boots back like I did the first time when a gear head at the shop told me a M/L would fit okay without actually fitting them, rather just slapping my boot in the bindings, ratcheting down the straps and saying, " ahhh it looks good." The L/XL's didn't feel too tight and no play on either side of boot where they meet the base. They work for me I guess. I had seen previous posts of different people experiencing the same issue...it's just that fine line of having a boot size that fits in between 2 different binding sizes. It's just about getting that perfect ride.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Alkasquawlik said:


> I have 10.5 Kaijus and run them perfectly find in M/L Atlas'.
> 
> Nikes are not bulky at all, you can MAYBE consider the ZF1 bulky, but the Vapen is one of lower profile boots in Nikes line.


They do have one of the thickest heel->ankle on the market though.


----------



## Mattizhere (Oct 31, 2012)

prob gonna get these...looks like i can find them for sub 150 for my machete now i need to figure out what good boots for riding utah conditons.


----------



## FaceplantMaster (Aug 27, 2013)

I wonder how do these stack up with last years. Is it a massive improvement or just little touches that make the ride more pleasant?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

New heelcup, rathets, and toe straps. Heel indentation in the base will be filled in as well.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

Alkasquawlik said:


> New heelcup, rathets, and toe straps. Heel indentation in the base will be filled in as well.


are the 2014 atlas's really filling in that hole in the base? according to this picture, they still have that void:

http://www.evo.com/imgp/750/68286/330713/union-atlas-snowboard-bindings-2014-stone-red.jpg











is it even that big of a deal though?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

songa said:


> are the 2014 atlas's really filling in that hole in the base? according to this picture, they still have that void:
> 
> http://www.evo.com/imgp/750/68286/330713/union-atlas-snowboard-bindings-2014-stone-red.jpg
> 
> ...


Believe this was discussed before - decision to fill in the heel area was made after the catalogue pix were produced. Hence, most of the marketing materials and stock photos still show the 'cavity'.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

gotcha, thanks for that clarification. I think I also read somewhere that the factory's will also be filled in, contrary to the product images?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

songa said:


> are the 2014 atlas's really filling in that hole in the base? according to this picture, they still have that void:
> 
> 
> is it even that big of a deal though?


Ya, like the poster above me stated, the pre-production models still had the heel hole. So all the pictures taken for catalogs, at demo days and trade shows show the gap still there. Production models will have them filled in.

Not a huge deal, but there were enough complaints about the heel sagging after riding in due to that void, so for this model, they filled it in.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

songa said:


> are the 2014 atlas's really filling in that hole in the base? according to this picture, they still have that void:
> 
> http://www.evo.com/imgp/750/68286/330713/union-atlas-snowboard-bindings-2014-stone-red.jpg
> 
> ...


Only union haters make it a big deal. I've been on the Atlas and SL's for 3 seasons now and have never experienced any sagging. The pad provides plenty of support and once its fully compressed the boot sits on the baseplate. The heel of the boot would have to be less than 1.75 inches wide to fall between that gap. 

I still haven't heard any confirmations that this has been changed on the Atlas for 2014. Only that the Factory has had it filled because of the added canting. But I guess I'll find out when they hit stores.


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

in this video it is filled

Union Atlas Binding - BackcountryVIDEO


----------



## Meatballsub (Oct 23, 2013)

Creating an account is like pulling teeth!! GOOD LORD!!! But necessary to ask a question in this thread... I think I am close to having BOMB-PROOF! gear for my riding style ( Powder, Cliffs, Dancing ) LOVE gear I never have to think about....

- I am in love with my board ( NeverSummer F1 Premier )
- same with the boot ( Burton Ions )

Not so fond of my binding ( Rome Targa )

I like the weight of the Targa, adding to the overall weight of the board, makes for plowing through the chop cake work... I do not like the entire buckle system (finicky to me)

however... thinking i want a little less stiff hi back and better base plate... 

leaning towards this binding in my research so far... ( Like the contact with board % whatever that # is... im wanting my board to do the work )

If anyone has a similar riding style and has these bindings love to know what you think?? Even if you jib and park a-bunch fun to know what you think too???

-Cheers


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Contact pro. That's the ticket. The atlas are nice too and super durable. My son loves union and they have def grown on me too. My son is a big mountain competitor as well as SBX and banked slalom... They give him great control, Im more all mtn and have found both responsive and very smooth. The pro is just a bit smoother. The contact pro are new for us this year but my son had to have him after his buddy text him that he has been using the contact pros too for big mtn riding. His buddy is Pat Moore.....

Also, the pro are a bit lighter than the atlas. Both are really light weight though.


----------



## Meatballsub (Oct 23, 2013)

The contact pro raised my eyebrow as well ( the whole, let the board do the work thing ) 

HUmm... More research needed!


----------



## tutti (May 21, 2013)

I have not taken the atlas but I have in my possession a factory junction edged soled and are a joy, sorry speak for Spain the atlas are going well, but forgiven for my English is not very good ..

greetings to all


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Argo said:


> My son put about 180 days on his Medium union atlas last season and is still riding them. He was a size 9-9.5 boot last season, now a 10. Around 80 days he had a local retailer swap in new footbeds, his was the orange foam. They did sag and it was noticeable to him and I could see it sag from behind him. He also had the ratchets replaced at like 100 days. The retailer did it free under unions warranty. When you use stuff, it wears..... They are still his favorite bindings to date but he is gonna use flux in competition this season because they offered us an am rider deal..... Guess we will see how good or bad they are, he would prefer union but didn't ever get a response from them. Union does make a great binding but stuff will wear over the use of it, I mean you do have to put new brake pads on a car occasionally...... Even sometimes buy a new car!


This is high praise since I know you're just going to do what's best for your son. I'll be honest. I wrote Union off completely because of the shit storm started by the other guy a year or so back (Johan I think it is).

But I keep hearing good things, and I have to admit some of their new shit looks nice.

Wondering if one model is something that would work for a K2 Happy Hour and a Rossignol Rocknrolla (kind of hard until I get the boards on snow to get a feel for the flex).


----------



## Meatballsub (Oct 23, 2013)

really liking the union Force idea... "BOOM_PROFF" for 100+ days.... "the binding that put them on the map" sounds Solid! Contact pro still in the air too!! Hoping demos come through this year...!


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Quick question do you guys think and 11.5 Nike is too small for a M/L contact pro. I am having a buddy measure tomorrow, since I now live in Alabama and my store doesn't have snow hardgoods.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

jcam1981 said:


> Quick question do you guys think and 11.5 Nike is too small for a M/L contact pro. I am having a buddy measure tomorrow, since I now live in Alabama and my store doesn't have snow hardgoods.



For sure go with the L/XL size in the Contact Pro.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

I never had a real problem with my Force from last year, but that being said...

I threw my new Atlas on last night and must have strapped in and out of them close to 50 times. Had ZERO issues with the toe strap. Even if it was only a little tweak that they made to the design I am definitely glad they made it. The toe cap adjustment also had more holes for tweaking than my Force from past season. Made fitting the toe cap a breeze and it fit so nice over my Nike DK boots.

If I had any sort of beef it was that someone must have snaked my Union sticker out of the box


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Derp said:


> If I had any sort of beef it was that someone must have snaked my Union sticker out of the box


hahaha same thing happened to me with the new contacts i just bought :dunno:


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have last year's Atlas. I never had a problem with the toe strap!

Just gotta push down and pull after! 

Just a FYI if ppl want to know sizes. I wear a size 7.5 boot and got a M/L. I tried on the S/M and I maxed out the adjustments but they fit. I liked the M/L fit better although i have to crank down almost to the end.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Madbob14 said:


> I have last year's Atlas. I never had a problem with the toe strap!
> 
> Just gotta push down and pull after!
> 
> Just a FYI if ppl want to know sizes. I wear a size 7.5 boot and got a M/L. I tried on the S/M and I maxed out the adjustments. I liked the M/L fit better although i have to crank down almost to the end.


Damn, I'm in between the two sizes too, right at 7.5


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ya being in between sizes sucks. 

It was a tough decision but I went a size up so that if any of my friends wanted to try the binding they could.

Both sizes will fit you. What brand boots do you have? I had burtons size 7.5


----------



## kvw (Apr 2, 2013)

Regarding the older 2013 model Atlas that have the gap in the heel footbed. Maybe a stupid question, but couldn't you just wedge a little bit of dense foam in there yourself with a little hot glue or doublesided sticky tape, Git-R-Done style? Like perhaps from a corner of a yoga mat? 










:dunno:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Madbob14 said:


> Ya being in between sizes sucks.
> 
> It was a tough decision but I went a size up so that if any of my friends wanted to try the binding they could.
> 
> Both sizes will fit you. What brand boots do you have? I had burtons size 7.5


Burton Ambush


----------

